# 2 Amazon Milk Frogs & Exo Terra 30x30x45



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi

I have recently bought 2 adult milk frogs, the pet shop advised me to buy an Exo Terra 30x30x45, which I did, and they are all set up and seem fine. However, on reading numerous web pages & forums, this sized tank is not big enough. I am quite happy to buy the next size up, but do not want to stress the frogs out, un necessarily. 
Thank you Helen


----------



## manda88 (Nov 27, 2009)

Definitely upgrade them into something bigger, an Exo Terra 45x45x60 would be perfect for them  you could go even bigger if you wanted, like a 60x45x60, they'd love you!! :lol2:
Did they advise you to have a heat mat stuck on one side at about 28c with a thermostat? If not, I certainly recommend doing so, or they'll be chilly willies at this time of year unless your house is toasty warm!


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

HelenH6HEA said:


> Hi
> 
> I have recently bought 2 adult milk frogs, the pet shop advised me to buy an Exo Terra 30x30x45, which I did, and they are all set up and seem fine. However, on reading numerous web pages & forums, this sized tank is not big enough. I am quite happy to buy the next size up, but do not want to stress the frogs out, un necessarily.
> Thank you Helen



Hi Helen
For 2 adult milk frogs a 30/30/45cm tank is too small. I would upgrade to a 45/45/60m tank: victory:.


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Agree with all the rest, WAY too small. I've got my variballis and imitators in a 30x30x45. It fits them, just!


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi, Good news I have rung the pet shop and they agree I was mis sold the Exo Terra, and they will swop it for me.  Yes I have a heat mat stuck on the side and I have bought a exo terra heat glo light too, as finding it hard to keep the temp up. Thanks guys x


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

HelenH6HEA said:


> Hi, Good news I have rung the pet shop and they agree I was mis sold the Exo Terra, and they will swop it for me.  Yes I have a heat mat stuck on the side and I have bought a exo terra heat glo light too, as finding it hard to keep the temp up. Thanks guys x



Have you got it on a therrmostat?


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

No, shall I buy one ? They didnt suggest that in the shop either. Good job they're are such good forums out here


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

HelenH6HEA said:


> No, shall I buy one ? They didnt suggest that in the shop either. Good job they're are such good forums out here



Yes, without a thermostat here is nothing to regulate the tempeture. So if the bulb gets too hot the frogs will be cooked. Is the bulb the main heat sorce?


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi No I have a heat mat on the side, which was not generating enough heat, hence why I bought the light, it is on a timer so only comes on during the day and is off at night. I will buy a thermostat when I pick up the new tank.


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Well at least the shop was willing to swap vivs :2thumb:


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

yes was good news, the young man that helped me was obviously not that knowledgeable and when I rung them and spoke to the actual 'frog man' he was more than willing to help and agreed that I had been mis sold the tank, all sorted now though  poor froggies


----------



## kroot (Mar 11, 2010)

Sign of a good shop, or a least some reasonable staff. Hope they settle in okay.


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

Good news, picked up bigger tank this morning, happy days : victory::2thumb:


----------



## dexter35yrs (May 22, 2011)

*frog viv*

nice one on your new frogs - there's a vast amount of very nice and knowledable people on this site who will help you with any queries, you just have to ask :2thumb:


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

*Humidity to Low*

Help, humidity very low  

I have a heat mat on side wall on 24/7, and a 50w infra red light on 10am to 9pm, heat is 27/28 during day and 22 at night.

I have bought a waterfall and a fogger both on a timer 12noon to 5pm, humidity at 50/60 at this time, but when it goes off, humidity falls and then when the light goes off for the night it falls more. Woke up this morning and it was at 40.

If I spray the tank manually it goes back up abit, what can I do. The pet shop recommended I only a the waterfall & fogger on for 4 to 5 hrs, yet I have read people have them on 24/7

Please help


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

HelenH6HEA said:


> Help, humidity very low
> 
> I have a heat mat on side wall on 24/7, and a 50w infra red light on 10am to 9pm, heat is 27/28 during day and 22 at night.
> 
> ...


Hiya
What waterfall is it? Most are a pain and need to be kept very clean.
Also what fogger are you using?

How much of the top is covered? If you only have the mesh ontop you need to cover more of it.


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

Hi Both are exo terra, yes I have read that about the waterfall, but if you dont have the waterfall how do you safely use a fogger ? I have covered half the top ( the over half has the light sat on it ) and the back and one side is covered to with polystrene tiles.

Its all great during the day, its at night, when the heat light goes off and the waterfall and fogger goes off its all going to pot ???, and I cant really keep the light on 24/7 as then it does not drop to the night time temperatures ??

I was intending to go shopping tomorrow at buy a Lucky Reptile Super Fog & keeping it on 27/4 what do you think ?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

HelenH6HEA said:


> Hi Both are exo terra, yes I have read that about the waterfall, but if you dont have the waterfall how do you safely use a fogger ? I have covered half the top ( the over half has the light sat on it ) and the back and one side is covered to with polystrene tiles.
> 
> Its all great during the day, its at night, when the heat light goes off and the waterfall and fogger goes off its all going to pot ???, and I cant really keep the light on 24/7 as then it does not drop to the night time temperatures ??
> 
> I was intending to go shopping tomorrow at buy a Lucky Reptile Super Fog & keeping it on 27/4 what do you think ?


What fogger is it?
You never need to have a fogger on 24/7, as long a it's sprayed enough.

How are you measuring the humidity?


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

Exo terra fogger, I have an exo terro hydrometer stuck on the side wall half way down, opposite the waterfall & fogger


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

HelenH6HEA said:


> Exo terra fogger, I have an exo terro hydrometer stuck on the side wall half way down, opposite the waterfall & fogger


Is it a dial hydrometer?


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

Yes it is


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

HelenH6HEA said:


> Yes it is


I wouldent trust what they say, I was recently givan a few of these (different brands) and placed them all in the same viv. Each had different readings.

I would get a proper digital one, there far more accurate in the sense that they actually tell the temp/humidity.


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

will go shopping tomorrow, and see what I can hunt down, thank you


----------



## Janos (Oct 26, 2009)

Digital ones aren't that great either though...mines got some water in it and has been a tad erraneous ever since...


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

Janos said:


> Digital ones aren't that great either though...mines got some water in it and has been a tad erraneous ever since...


So do most electric items.


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

how do I get the humidity up, going by the fact its low ? and how do you use a fogger with no waterfall ?


----------



## fardilis (Mar 22, 2011)

HelenH6HEA said:


> how do I get the humidity up, going by the fact its low ? and how do you use a fogger with no waterfall ?


if your measuring with a dial hydrometer you may as well say you don't know what the actual levals are. they simply don't work.

I keep tanks at very high humidity constantly just by spraying, foggers are more for your benefit and they do not really make a difference to humidity (they just make the tank look steamy).

Depending on the fogger it can be in a water dish as long as it's deep enough and is protected.


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

Spraying how often ? I have been doing that too, and it helps at the time its done and for a while after but I work at 8 hrs a day so not here, I dont want the frogs to suffer ?


----------



## Janos (Oct 26, 2009)

fardilis said:


> So do most electric items.


Lol, true enough. 
I meant the sensor btw, I learned the hard way that I shouldn't assume it's waterproof if sprayed directly, just since it measures humidity.

Also, OP, there's signs of high humidity, like condensation on the glass, the substrate being soaked etc. Also look at your frog's behaviour, do they seem to spend all their time sitting in the water, since that would indicate low humidity. Also, mist onto the side of the tank where the heat mat is, since in theory that'll improve humidity since the water would evapourate into the air quicker.

One other thing, just to confirm, have you blocked the mesh vents at the top?


----------



## HelenH6HEA (Jan 10, 2007)

hi bought a digital hydrometer today, drove to Grange Reptiles, very nice and helpful people, they said I appear to be doing everything right, aslong as the frogs are happy, moving and eating, then not alot more I can do.

Yes the mesh vent has a polystrene tile in it, the back vent has a light on it,so cant cover it. 

Hydro meter is showing 49% !!


----------



## Ron Magpie (Oct 11, 2009)

You may find it best to spray in the morning as the lights come on, and then in the evening, just before they go out, simulating a natural dew cycle. As said, if your frogs appear to be behaving normally, don't worry too much- even the forest doesn't have constant steady humidity, and so long as they can access water when they need to, you should be fine.


----------

